# blue tongue



## snakegirlie (Dec 5, 2014)

just wanting to make sure my boy buddy isn't too fat lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jongroom74 (Dec 6, 2014)

Blue tongue looks great just healthy mine all have outdoor enclosures ....... i work at rspca in brisbane .....

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## snakegirlie (Dec 6, 2014)

jongroom74 said:


> Blue tongue looks great just healthy mine all have outdoor enclosures ....... i work at rspca in brisbane .....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk



i keep him inside  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 6, 2014)

snakegirlie said:


> just wanting to make sure my boy buddy isn't too fat lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no way its too fat,looks good.Are you sure it's a boy? That short fat tail looks female to me


----------



## snakegirlie (Dec 6, 2014)

dragonlover1 said:


> no way its too fat,looks good.Are you sure it's a boy? That short fat tail looks female to me



nope defs a boy. i think he must of lost his original tail and thats a regrown one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 7, 2014)

that's what my son said but I couldn't see any sign of damage


----------



## snakegirlie (Dec 7, 2014)

all i know is that its defs a male as i have seen his boy bits lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 5, 2015)

What you doing looking at his boy bits?????????


----------

